
How did Tesla make some of its cars travel further during Hurricane Irma? - a_w
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2017/sep/11/tesla-hurricane-irma-battery-capacity
======
aledesma
The batteries were limited by software, so they simply pushed an update to
remove the limit temporarily.

